# Entry Strategy?



## JetDollars (17 August 2004)

Guys,

I think it is a good idea if we can list the entry strategies for stock that you consider to buy. Let assume the fundamental analysis is fine.

I will start first:

1. Stock is trending upward on a weekly chart.
2. Stock price is above 30 periods of moving average on a weekly chart
3. Volume is increasing on a daily chart.
4. RSI is crossing the lower point of the trading range.

Please add your indication that you consider or use for your entry.


----------



## still_in_school (17 August 2004)

Hi Jetdollars,

alot of entry strategies, are candlestick formations, personally for me, a break in a trendline, or a break through support... some indicators, like RSI, ROC, MACD &amp; EMA... (golden cross and dead cross patterns), heavy volume, followed by gaps... 

(further confirmation, maybe from fast &amp; slow scholastic, and bolling band - momentum patterns) but this is confirmation, and normally these indicators are more of an exit strategy and tightening of stoplosses... just before exiting and dumping a stock

Cheers,
sis


----------



## jkool (17 August 2004)

I like to keep it simple:

1. Stock trading upwards on weekly chart 
2. Rate of Return &gt;20%
3. Avg weekly capitalization &gt; 1mil $$
4. Price below Linear regression


----------

